# Police Clearance



## palao (Feb 1, 2016)

Been in philippines since 10 sept 2015, my police clearance from uk is dated 17 july 2015 but due to nso problems with marridge details it looks like i will be appling for my 13a visa after i have been here more than 6 months will my uk clearance be accepted or will i need a new one, will it still be valid and if is for how long


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

palao said:


> Been in philippines since 10 sept 2015, my police clearance from uk is dated 17 july 2015 but due to nso problems with marridge details it looks like i will be appling for my 13a visa after i have been here more than 6 months will my uk clearance be accepted or will i need a new one, will it still be valid and if is for how long


That is a good question and the best way to get an accurate answer would be to stop in at the 
closest immigration office to your home.


Jet Lag


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Agree with Jetlag but gosh you live a very long way from Manila, it looks like you live in Davao, I'd start with the nearest Philippine Bureau of Immigration Satellite Office here's a quick find map.
Directory of Transactions

Here's another file that has a little more information, some of these Satellite Offices are full service or can handle your questions.
Other Immigration Offices

Satellite Office grouped under their class, a class A Satellite Office should be able to handle most of your issues.
Annual Report

Good thing you brought your Police Records with you if not the next step is an NBI clearance, check with the Philippine Bureau of Immigration, they do answer their phones.


----------



## esv1226 (Mar 13, 2014)

The police clearance from USA my husband had, had a limited validity period eg valid for 6 months from date of issue. Check/re-read what's on yours.


----------



## pagbati (Apr 9, 2014)

*PCC not required*



palao said:


> Been in philippines since 10 sept 2015, my police clearance from uk is dated 17 july 2015 but due to nso problems with marridge details it looks like i will be appling for my 13a visa after i have been here more than 6 months will my uk clearance be accepted or will i need a new one, will it still be valid and if is for how long





Phil_expat said:


> A 13a (married to a Philippine citizen) requires a police record from your home country. A friend of mine has no way of getting it. I read on this forum that if one is in the Philippines for 6 months a NBI clearance is all that is needed. Is this true?





Ram1957 said:


> That is correct, if you have been in the Philippines for over 6 months only the NBI clearance is required.


Palao, the UK Police do not put a validity period on Police Clearance Certificates (PCC's), the organisation/ government that you are submitting it to will do that. In the Ph, the validity period is 6-months. However, as commented by Phil_expat & Ram1957 in another thread and shown above, once you've been in the Ph for 6-months, it appears that you do not require your UK PCC; the NBI will conduct their own. Looks like you can save yourself the considerable hassle and expense of obtaining an updated UK PCC.

You may want to go for the 'belt and braces' option and as suggested by Jet Lag, utilise the intervening period to confirm this policy with your local B.I. office. Forewarned is forearmed as they say.


----------

